# Trailcam security tips??



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I plan on setting my cam out as soon as the snow melts in my hunting areas (should be end of August the way things are going!!). I have a Moultrie d-50 that I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how they have secured their cams to deter theft (obviously I didn't go with a more expensive brand since the chance is always there). I am thinking just a cable lock nothing too complicated. Just wondered if anyone has a good way to secure it since it doesn't really come built to run a cable through.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I use lock a lock box, have yet to lose one!! And put them more than 10 yards off the highway where nobody else goes!!!

http://myownstore.camlockbox.com/Produc ... D=526&pg=1


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I think I've come to conclusion, that if somebody wants something bad enough, they're going to get it! 
The locks will only slow them down.


----------

